# Poll



## kenpofanatic (Nov 13, 2003)

I love doing forms, I feel peaceful after stepping out into my backyard and going thru a couple of forms before class.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2003)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  I see you have made your first post here. 

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpofanatic (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks,  I've been on here on and off the past several months and really enjoy all the discussions.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2003)

I love practicing the forms as well. For me it's a way of life. People usually stare when I practice the hand movements from 6 without knowing I'm doing it.:rofl:  It makes me feel awkward but who cares.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm learning to like forms also.  I had always preferred techniques and sparring, but I noticed that when my basics became more smooth and powerful, my forms naturally became better.  I enjoy them more now than I had in the past.

- Ceicei


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I love practicing the forms as well. For me it's a way of life. People usually stare when I practice the hand movements from 6 without knowing I'm doing it.:rofl:  It makes me feel awkward but who cares. *



I work on my kenpo at times and dont even realize it. Whether it is footwork, or ensuring the proper positioning of an inward or outward block.  I get the weird looks but dont really mind them.  The worse timing I have is when I am out with my wife and start dazing into my little kenpo world and doing moves with her in public.  That reprimand is worse than my instructors when I foul up.


Salute

JD


----------



## Brother John (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *The worse timing I have is when I am out with my wife and start dazing into my little kenpo world and doing moves with her in public.  That reprimand is worse than my instructors when I foul up.
> Salute
> JD *


Me too. Sometimes Mel just rolls her eyes, others she just asks "Who were you beating up that time?"
It's become our little inside joke.

Your Bro. (randomly swinging limbs in public places)
John


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I love practicing the forms as well. For me it's a way of life. People usually stare when I practice the hand movements from 6 without knowing I'm doing it.:rofl:  It makes me feel awkward but who cares. *



Don't just do the form, BE THE FORM! Now go back and do it right  this time!


----------

